# Caracterizacion de un motor



## camilo_osp (Sep 12, 2007)

*Hola,
*necesito para un proyecto describir algunos métodos de *caracterización de motores*, pero la verdad no entiendo cómo se hace esto...alguien sabe que métodos hay y cuales son los más sencillos?
gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2007)

Da las gracias a nuesttro amigo Google

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_motor

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categoría:Motores_eléctricos

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor_eléctrico


----------

